# the two of us, the three of us... etc



## caleill

Dzień dobry !

I would like to know how to form the following structure in Polish :
"the xxxx of us will be..."
xxxx being the total number of the people involved, with the idea of emphasizing the fact that everyone is included.

For instance : "*I don't know if the four of us can stay at his place*".

 --> "*Nie wiem, czy nas czterech mogą zostać u niego*" ?

And if that is fine, is it correct to say "... *dla* na*m* czterech", "... *z* na*mi* czeterech", ..., or will the czterech also change according to its grammatical role ?


Dzienkuję bardzo za pomoc


----------



## Thomas1

Dzień dobry Caleill!





caleill said:


> Dzień dobry !
> 
> I would like to know how to form the following structure in Polish :
> "the xxxx of us will be..."
> xxxx being the total number of the people involved, with the idea of emphasizing the fact that everyone is included.
> 
> For instance : "*I don't know if the four of us can stay at his place*".
> 
> --> "*Nie wiem, czy nas czterech mogą zostać u niego*" ?
> Dzień dobry,
> 
> _Nie wiem czy nasza czwórka może u niego zostać._ is what I'd say.  However, in most situations I'd simply say: _Nie wiem czy możemy niego  zostać._
> 
> 
> 
> And if that is fine, is it correct to say "... *dla* na*m* czterech", "... *z* na*mi* czeterech", ..., or will the czterech also change according to its grammatical role ?
> *dla* nas czterech
> *z* na*mi* czeterema
> 
> 
> 
> Dziękuję bardzo za pomoc


Nie ma za co.


----------



## PawelBierut

the correction given by *Thomas1* is a little misspelled: _z nami *czterema* _not czeterema.

And

_Nie wiem czy możemy u niego  zostać._

And I think that you can also say: *Nie wiem, czy nas czterech może** zostać u niego.*


----------



## Thomas1

PawelBierut said:


> the correction given by *Thomas1* is a little misspelled: _z nami *czterema* _not czeterema.
> 
> And
> 
> _Nie wiem czy możemy u niego  zostać._


 You're right, Pawel. Thank you.


> And I think that you can also say: *Nie wiem, czy nas czterech może** zostać u niego.*


This is also what occurred to me while writing my answer. Another option coud be: Nie wiem, czy my czterej możemy u niego zostać.


----------



## jazyk

If it is a mixed-gender group, couldn't you say _my czworo_?


----------



## CZAREK

caleill said:


> Dzień dobry !
> 
> I would like to know how to form the following structure in Polish :
> "the xxxx of us will be..."
> xxxx being the total number of the people involved, with the idea of emphasizing the fact that everyone is included.
> 
> For instance : "*I don't know if the four of us can stay at his place*".
> 
> --> "*Nie wiem, czy nas czterech mogą zostać u niego*" ?
> 
> And if that is fine, is it correct to say "... *dla* na*m* czterech", "... *z* na*mi* czeterech", ..., or will the czterech also change according to its grammatical role ?
> 
> 
> Dzienkuję bardzo za pomoc


 



caleill said:


> Dzień dobry !
> 
> I would like to know how to form the following structure in Polish :
> "the xxxx of us will be..."
> xxxx being the total number of the people involved, with the idea of emphasizing the fact that everyone is included.
> 
> For instance : "*I don't know if the four of us can stay at his place*".
> 
> --> "*Nie wiem, czy nas czterech mogą zostać u niego*" ?
> 
> And if that is fine, is it correct to say "... *dla* na*m* czterech", "... *z* na*mi* czeterech", ..., or will the czterech also change according to its grammatical role ?
> 
> 
> Dzienkuję bardzo za pomoc


 

"*Nie wiem, czy nas czterech mogą zostać u niego*" ?

The correct one "Nie wiem czy nasza czwórka może u niego zostać?"-this one might be a bit hard .

You need to remember when you wanna say about people(see example)

2 people you say "dwój-ka"
3 people "trój-ka"
4 people"czwór-ka"
5 people" piąt-ka"  etc...


Hope it will help


----------



## CZAREK

jazyk said:


> If it is a mixed-gender group, couldn't you say _my czworo_?


 

Yes it is very correct. 
http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/czworo#pl 

Dzieci w Bronowie było czworo=There were 4 kids in Bronowo(name of the country.)
(here we dont specify if the kids are male or female.

Powodzenia


----------



## Ben Jamin

"*I don't know if the four of us can stay at his place*".
"*Nie wiem, czy nas czterech może zostać u niego*" ?, or
"*Nie wiem, czy my czterej możemy zostać u niego*" 

"... *dla* na*s* czterech", "... *z* na*mi* czterema", ..., 
or will the czterech also change according to its grammatical role ?
Yes:
Nom.: czterej, nas czterech, my czterej
Gen.: czterech, nas czterech
Dat.: czterem, nam czterem
Acc.: czterech, nas czterech
Loc.: czterema, nami czterema
Inst.: czterech, nas czterech
Voc.: (wy) czterej!


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> If it is a mixed-gender group, couldn't you say _my czworo_?


 No, not "my czworo", but "nas czworo", 
in case of only males "my czterej", only females "my cztery"


----------



## Ben Jamin

*"Nie wiem, czy nas czterech mogą zostać u niego*" ?

The correct one "Nie wiem czy nasza czwórka może u niego zostać?"-this one might be a bit hard .
??? What dou you mean?

You need to remember when you want to say about people(see example)

2 people you say "dwój-ka"
3 people "trój-ka"
4 people"czwór-ka"
5 people" piąt-ka" etc...

Sorry for loosing the quotation layout. I hope it is not confusing.
I do not see a reason to replace "nas czworo" with "nasza czwórka". The meaning gets changed. 
Generally "dwójka", "trójka", etc is used when the persons form a unit, and are not treated as indivduals in a group. "Czwórka żołnierzy" for example is used about soldiers marching in formation or doing tasks together. 

"Czwórka" is also much more informal, and would be used rather about a group of children, not adults: "czwórka dzieci", but "czworo dorosłych".


----------



## jazyk

> No, not "my czworo", but "nas czworo",


How come? Don't you agree with this?



> With personal pronouns one places the pronoun before the collective, and uses either singular or plural agreement; or one places the collective plus z+G or spośród +G before the pronoun, the sense varying in one case and the other.
> My pięcioro szliśmy (szło) razem. We five went together.
> Pięcioro z nas szło razem. Five of us went together.
> Troje spośród nas przeziębiło się. Three from among us caught cold.


----------



## dn88

jazyk said:


> How come? Don't you agree with this?





> With personal pronouns one places the pronoun before the collective, and  uses either singular or plural agreement; or one places the collective  plus z+G or spośród +G before the pronoun, the sense varying in one case  and the other.
> My pięcioro szliśmy (szło) razem. We five went together.
> Pięcioro z nas szło razem. Five of us went together.
> Troje spośród nas przeziębiło się. Three from among us caught cold.


I'm not an expert, so I won't say what's right or wrong, I will just say what sounds natural to me:

_My pięcioro* szliśmy* razem.

*or*

Nas pięcioro *szło* razem.
_


----------



## jazyk

> _My pięcioro* szliśmy* razem._


Exactly! If you can say _my pięcioro_, why can't you say _my czworo_?


----------



## kknd

As another casual user of language I'd never say _my pięcioro szliśmy razem_; I'd rather use one of these:
— _szło nas pięcioro_
— _szliśmy w piątkę/pięcioro_

It's possible to fix first sentence in this way:
— _my, [było nas] pięcioro, szliśmy razem_
or
— _my, w pięcioro, szliśmy razem_

I've read somewhere that Polish has one of the most complex system of numerals in the world—no wonder it poses us a problem!


----------

